# Stuck at "CyanogenMod Loading..."



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

Running TWRP 2.3.1 + cm-NIGHTLY-10072012

Booted to recovery. Wiped Data+Cache+System.

Installed cm-NIGHTLY-10142012. Clicked "Reboot"

Now HP TP loads up, goes through MoBoot 0.3.5 (I can't select any options, CyanogenMod is selected by default)

Gets stuck at the "CyanogenMod Loading..." screen.

Power Button + Home button for 30 seconds reboots the device & gets stuck on the "CyanogenMod Loading..." screen.
Can't select any other options at the boot menu, loads up CyanogenMod immediately.

Any advice? (Couldn't really find any issue that was specifically similar to this one)

*UPDATE:* Did a restart & immediately held Power+Volume+. Reached the Big White USB Screen. Connected it to the PC, ran ACME & booted into WebOS.
Will try running ACME again & installing CM9 today.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Invincible10001 said:


> Running TWRP 2.3.1 + cm-NIGHTLY-10072012
> 
> Booted to recovery. Wiped Data+Cache+System.
> 
> ...


TWRP is going through growing pains. I would suggest you go back to an older version of TWRP or cwm for the time being.

If you are booting into CM with out the option to select something in Moboot, then get booted to WebOS and using Preware install Cyboot. Use it to set your boot options to CyanogenMod, the countdown to something more than 5 seconds, I have mine set to 15. There is also an option to set a one time boot. I have not used Cyboot in a while, but I believe you can set that to nothing. If it is set to WebOS or CyanogenMod, you will have no chance to select anything in Moboot.


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> TWRP is going through growing pains. I would suggest you go back to an older version of TWRP or cwm for the time being.
> 
> If you are booting into CM with out the option to select something in Moboot, then get booted to WebOS and using Preware install Cyboot. Use it to set your boot options to CyanogenMod, the countdown to something more than 5 seconds, I have mine set to 15. There is also an option to set a one time boot. I have not used Cyboot in a while, but I believe you can set that to nothing. If it is set to WebOS or CyanogenMod, you will have no change to select anything in Moboot.


Thanks for the information! Appreciate it man. What I ended up doing was a full recovery using WebOSDoctor.

Then I tried installing Preware (After setting "Developer Mode" on); but WebOSQuickInstall always gets stuck at "installing preware". So no matter what I do, I can't install Preware.

Then I created "cminstall", downloaded ACME, MoBoot, CWM & CM9. Started the Novacomm procedure, everything goes fine for a while, the installation script starts on the TouchPad, but in like 2 minutes everything goes blank & then the TouchPad reboots into WebOS. No CWM, no CM9.









Any suggestions?


----------



## micheal9009 (Jan 19, 2012)

Invincible10001 said:


> Then I created "cminstall", downloaded ACME, MoBoot, CWM & CM9. Started the Novacomm procedure, everything goes fine for a while, the installation script starts on the TouchPad, but in like 2 minutes everything goes blank & then the TouchPad reboots into WebOS. No CWM, no CM9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use ACMEUninstaller first to reset the partitions, then use ACMEInstaller3 to install cm9 again


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

micheal9009 said:


> Use ACMEUninstaller first to reset the partitions, then use ACMEInstaller3 to install cm9 again


Thank you for the suggestion. But when I used the WebOSDoctor, everything was formatted. There are no partitions. Just WebOS. Additionally, I've used ACMEUninstaller.

*UPDATE 1*: I used WebOSDoctor again, reset everything & now I'm able to install Preware. Will try ACMEInstaller again later on.
*UPDATE 2*: ACMEUNinstaller + ACMEInstaller3 works. Eveything's back to normal. Running cm-9-1014 now.

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

hey did you get your tablet straightened out i am in the same boat you were in can you tell me what you to recover your tablet?


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

geomonroe said:


> hey did you get your tablet straightened out i am in the same boat you were in can you tell me what you to recover your tablet?


Sorry for the delay. Haven't checked RootzWiki in a while.
So if you're in the same boat. My recommendation would be to use WebOSDoctor. (You will lose your Android data though)
Manually restart the TouchPad & press the volume 'Up' key while you're holding down the power button.

Just do a quick Google search on how to to use WebOS Doctor to figure out what to do step-by-step.

Once you've recovered using that, just follow the usual Cyanogemod installation method.

Hope that helped.

*UPDATE: *
You might need to increase the size. Maybe increase by 2GB & then wipe & install CM9 again.
Check this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------



## numanoid43 (Mar 13, 2012)

hi i think im having the same problem?? I installed a nightly yesterday and did the usual reboot but my touchpad got stuck on loadiing in screen it just keeps looped.
So uninstalled android cm9 and reinstalled it everything went fine rebooted but still stuck on loadinging in screen it just keeps going in a loop








can anyone help???


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Starting with moboot 0.3.5, you can hold the home button down to force a menu.


----------

